# Engineers and Lawyers



## MtnArch (Apr 26, 2017)

An Engineer dies... and goes to Hell. Dissatisfied with the level of comfort, he starts designing and building improvements. After a while, Hell has air conditioning, flush toilets and escalators. The engineer is a pretty popular guy.

One day God calls and asks Satan, "So, how's it going down there?"
Satan says, "Hey things are going great. We've got air conditioning and flush toilets and escalators, and there's no telling what this engineer is going to come up with next.”

God is horrified. "What? You've got an engineer? That's a mistake - he should never have gone down there! You know all engineers go to Heaven. Send him up here! “

Satan says, "No way. I like having an engineer on the staff. I'm keeping him.”

God says, "Send him back up here or I'll sue.”

"Yeah, right," Satan laughs, "and where are you going to get a lawyer?"


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 26, 2017)

Good one! That's right up there with the baseball and umpire joke


----------



## steveray (Apr 27, 2017)

I just sent that to my lawyer/ girlfriend.....HA!


----------

